# Dry Ice?



## smoke-inator (May 26, 2016)

Been crazy busy at work and missed my winter cheese smoke window. I might be able to pull one session with ice but was wondering if anyone has tried using dry ice to keep the temp down. It's 90 degrees here in NC so I hope I can pull it off without making a pile of goo

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2016)

Dry ice will cut off the air supply for making smoke...   maybe.... what were your plans and how to use it....


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 26, 2016)

I agree with Dave, dry ice could present it's own problems.

There is more than one way to skin a cat. For those who enjoy smoke cheese but the weather is too warm to smoke it outside, consider this. If a small amount of smoked cheese is desired. Simply slice it and lay it on a rack within a covered dish, using a handheld smoke generator apply smoke and allow it to rest for a few minutes. The cheese will collect a layer of smoke and you will have smoked cheese.

T

Wouldn't you know, just as I posted the above, my wife came in from the store with a pound of sliced swiss. She asked if I would smoke some for supper? Answer: I would love too my dear.


----------



## smoke-inator (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I'll probably go with a tray of ice and frozen Gatorade bottles when I get a cooler night

Ron


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2016)

Freeze water in a plastic bottle....  You do not want exposed ice inside the smoker....  adds too much moisture....


----------

